# sucker punch trench fight, awsome



## billc (Mar 28, 2011)

The movie sucker punch has problems, lots of them.  For one thing, Snyder should have gone with either, I'll call it a gangster theme, or an insane asylum theme, not both.  However, the fantasy combat parts of the movie, especially the trench fight and the dragon fight were really cool.  I don't know who choreagraphed the trench fight but he did an excellent job.  The women in the movie obviously put in a lot of time with their firearms trainer because they moved really well with their firearms.  The fight in the trench was something I would watch again once it comes out on DVD.  

The fight that takes place in the castle was pretty good as well.  The dragon was really well done.

I have to say again that the women did a really good job with the fight sequences, both with firearms and with the other weapons.  As an example, I thought the fights in the matrix, though cool, looked like the actors had a crash course in martial arts.  Their movements were not internalized the way someone who had trained over a longer period of time would look.  Of course, I don't know exactly how much the women were in the fights and how much stunt doubles were involved but it looked really good.

The Imax was great, the sound was blasting, and if you can get past the silly parts of the story, which takes a lot of suspension of disbelief, the fantasy fights are really good.  Worth 9-10 dollars, I don't know, but definitely worth a look on Blue Ray or DVD on a good t.v.:jediduel:


----------



## Indie12 (Mar 30, 2011)

Haven't seen it yet! Honestly the Martial Art 'hollywood' films these days don't impress me. I've seen a few Martial Art hollywood films, but films like the remake of the Karate Kid (Kung Fu Kid), Green Hornet, and oh there's so many, I just refuse to see most of them..


----------



## girlbug2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the review Bill. I've been meaning to see SP, maybe I'll wait until I've got the taxes squared away .


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2011)

It's on my netflix list.  I'll watch it on the projector at home in a couple months.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 30, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean when you say, "not internalized". I see that all the time.
Sean


----------

